
Fortnite for Android just got axed from the Google Play Store too - TakakiTohno
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/13/fortnite-android-google-kicked-out/
======
rsecora
Pointer to the apple discussion, it contains also comments about the play
store.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987)

~~~
TakakiTohno
Thanks for this!

